# When you bring your poodle to the groomer...



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Do you just tell the groomer to trim the poodle, or is there a specific name for what the groomer must do? Just wondering.Because when I get mines, and when I bring it to the groomer, I've always thought I just say "Just give my poodle a trim, Thanks!". I just want to know what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Most groomers will just do a simple lamb trim by default (body short, legs left a bit longer and blended in, topknot, ears, and tail left long). That is unless you tell them otherwise. There are tons of trims that poodles can be put into. 









That's pretty much what you can expect to get if you ask for a simple trim. Some groomers don't bother with styling unless asked and will just shave the body and legs short and shape the head, ears, and tail though. 
You can also do tons of different clips for toy poodles, maybe you could ask your groomer what he/she thinks would suit your dog and your preferences.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Most groomers will just do a simple lamb trim by default (body short, legs left a bit longer and blended in, topknot, ears, and tail left long). That is unless you tell them otherwise. There are tons of trims that poodles can be put into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay. But I just want my toy poodle to be tirimed, like this one: http://www.adorablepoodles.net/red-apricot-toy-poodle-128.jpg I don't think i want her ears, tail, and head shaped... What is that called?...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That's basically the same trim, just on a baby. You can tell them you want a blended topknot, or that you don't want it separated from the ears. They should know what you want, but I would bring in some pictures to be sure. It may take some time to grow out to the way you want it, but they can help it along.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Well any groomer should ask you what you want, and discuss it directly with you when you go to them, especially being a new client with a new puppy! 

Very few new clients know exactly what they want so it's a bit like getting blood from a stone trying to narrow down what they're expecting.

The photo you just shared is a puppy with NO trimming done on it except to have it's face and feet shaved. So it isn't a good example really, but print it off and take it along anyway as at least it gives us groomers an idea of what you're wanting. 

Specify what you like about that photo though, is the length a good length for your ideas? (it looks around a half inch or 3/4 inch all over. Note that this will look a lot shorter on a larger dog, or a lot longer on a smaller dog...!) You obviously are wanting the usual clean face feet and tail[base], yes? Specify it to the groomer. And you like that style on the topknot (ie blended into the ears, not 'separated')?? Specify that too. And the shorter 'puppy' ears, rather than long hanging ear hair? Specify that as well!

There is no NAME for it. Infact even if you did label it I'd personally still be asking for details, as a 'lamb trim' for one client can still vary hugely to the 'lamb trim' I give another client simply on minor details like a topknot and ears...



Soooo, print the photo and find any other photos you like to take along and leave with the groomer. And outline the details you want them to try to do;

the length of hair left on the body
the length of hair on the legs, if it's to be very different to the above
if the leg length is to be different, if you want it blended in a lamb style or kept raised in the town & country style
the style on the topknot [tall/blended/short/big/round/whatever!]
the style on the ears [long/short/rounded/shaved/whatever!]
the style on the tail [round pom/carrot tail/bottle brush/whatever!]
clean FFT [or not]

Be willing to go back to the same groomer at least a few times in a row, even if it was "wrong" the first time too; TELL THEM! Each time you go back, let them know what to tweak to bring it more in line with what you're wanting; we try our best but we're not mind readers, and we honestly don't mind if you come back to us and say "I didn't like that! Can you do it more _like this_ this time?" cos heck, if ya don't come back and tell us, we can't improve the style! And any other new groomer will still have to go through a process to establish exactly what is wanted as well so you might as well stay with the first one and build a relationship with them.

Also be aware a puppy will NOT have a perfect groom, it will be more about letting them experience it rather than having them look perfect. Though the sooner your pup goes in to visit a groomer, the better. Even just to have it's FFT done and perhaps a bath!

The more specific you can be the better it'll be for the groomer, and photos help a LOT cos we get a much better idea of if we can make your dog look like how you want. Be aware that we often CANNOT make your dog look like the photos though, as your pup may have a totally different structure and coat to be able to look like that, no matter how well it's groomed, so be careful there too.

Good luck!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I know you're not asking about where to find your new poodle, but this is a great place to learn all about what makes a good breeder and what makes a not-so-good breeder. Please, before you decide on your new poodle, do a lot of research on breeders. We don't want your heart broken and/or wallet cleaned out.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you ask me to do just a trim on your dog, you're going to get a lot of follow up questions from me!

I often ask both "How much do you want off?" and "How much do you want left?" Since both of these questions can get very different answers from owners..

If you're new to poodles, here's a little definition..

Clean face = Face shaved, do you want them to shave down the throat? Or just shave to the jawline?

Clean feet = Feet shaved

Tail = Tail base shaved, with a pom on the end

Be specific on how much topknot you want, and if you want it blended into the ears or trimmed along the sides.

Like Flyingduster said, don't give up on a groomer because you didn't like it the first time, often, clients that didn't like the groom were very confusing on what they wanted, or weren't specific.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Just as with a human hairstylist, it takes TIME till they know exactly how you LOVE your hair to feel, to lay, to curl or whatever.

I have poodles that get the exact same thing every time....some people dont like change.

Other poodle people trust me to give them something easy to care for.

Other poodle people like changes with the seasons...long in winter, short in summer. Short ears, long ears

One thing that is a given and you dont have to ask....YES, I always do anal glands, toenails short, ear hair removed, bummy area shortened and eye area trimmed short. Other than that, you gotta tell me what you REALLY want. I always ask people "what do you love the most? What dont you want me to touch? And what part do you despise...what part do you want shaved off or removed?


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> I know you're not asking about where to find your new poodle, but this is a great place to learn all about what makes a good breeder and what makes a not-so-good breeder. Please, before you decide on your new poodle, do a lot of research on breeders. We don't want your heart broken and/or wallet cleaned out.


I've read the thread on what to look for in a breeder (the cons and pros) so I already know. Thanks anyways


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Just as with a human hairstylist, it takes TIME till they know exactly how you LOVE your hair to feel, to lay, to curl or whatever.
> 
> I have poodles that get the exact same thing every time....some people dont like change.
> 
> ...


I would be one of the people who would want the same cut every time lol 

I personally dont like the topknot or the ears hanging down long with lots of air on it. I know that a shaved clean face is a MUST for my poodle... Thats just how I like it... 

I would probably say a puppy clip, but without leaving the ears un-trimmed. In other words, I would like the ear trimmed and not left that long. Like the ears this puppy has:









As for the head, I want it to be trimmed evenly with the body and ear length, sorta like this pup(her ears are a good example of how I would like them on my poodle) I also wouldn't mind the trim that she has on her legs, like her paw fully trimmed, and then the rest of her body evenly trimmed... (picture in thumbnail)

As for the tail, i wouldn't want it like a puff ball. I would prefer it like this:










The trim that I want for my poodle is not even a puppy clip. I don't know what it's called, i guess iI'll just have to bring the pictures for a visual example... I was planning to take my poodle to petsmart to get her trimmed, if only I could have the same person trim my poodle every time, that way, i would't have to explain the process every time I go to get her groomed. Does anybody know if people are allowed to make appointments with the same person every 6-8 weeks at PetSmart... I could just bring the pictures everytime I go to get her groomed... IDK...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the puppy clip for poodles, other than this, there is no such thing as a 'puppy' clip for any dog









Yes, you can make an appointment with the same person every time. What you are asking for is face and feet shaved with the rest of the body the same length, including ears and topknot.

Basically the exact thing you can say is "I want shaved poodle face and feet, and the rest of her to be a #3 all over, including topknot, ears, and tail with flyawys rounded up." That would be very specific for any groomer, and I think a #3 would be a good enough length for what you're looking for.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

I work for PetSmart, and we go by apppointment only, and start grooming pups at 8 weeks. We offer a $15.99 pup package, and for people with poodles, I always offer to do clean feet/face for no charge, as the package doesnt include any real trimming except for sanitary, paw pads, and between the eyes. You can most certainly ask for one person, I recommend staying with the same person, and our computer system saves the exact haircut that you do each time, so you dont need to explain what you want every time you go in unless you want a different haircut. Just say you want the same thing as last time. 
A puppy clip really means nothing, as it means to us "Same length all over", which for some people in 6 inches, and other 1/4 of an inch. We measure what you dog has, and discuss what is managable for you, and what you would like left. We also suggest what would look cute. My salon does any clip you want, we dont just shave dogs. We do everything from continentals, modified clips, lamb trims, and even a combination of any clip. The only reason we shave a dog is either due to severe matting, or owner request. 
Daily brushing with a slicker and comb will help keep the clip you want, and poodle hair grows fast, and can matt quickly. Puppy's can be rotten, so be patient with your groomer for perfection. The more frequently you can afford to groom your puppy, the better. It takes a while for them to get use to everything. If I must say though, poodle puppy's tent to be the best behaved, hands down


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Gailforce said:


> If I must say though, poodle puppy's tent to be the best behaved, hands down


Totally true! I've had my FULL share of naughty yorkie and shih tzu puppies, but when I get that poodle puppy.. perfect!


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I get giddy with delight when I see a new poodle puppy scheduled on my appointment book. I could groom it for free, and it would still make my day.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> This is the puppy clip for poodles, other than this, there is no such thing as a 'puppy' clip for any dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the help! I appreciate it. 
Now i know what to say lol


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Gailforce said:


> I work for PetSmart, and we go by apppointment only, and start grooming pups at 8 weeks. We offer a $15.99 pup package, and for people with poodles, I always offer to do clean feet/face for no charge, as the package doesnt include any real trimming except for sanitary, paw pads, and between the eyes. You can most certainly ask for one person, I recommend staying with the same person, and our computer system saves the exact haircut that you do each time, so you dont need to explain what you want every time you go in unless you want a different haircut. Just say you want the same thing as last time.
> A puppy clip really means nothing, as it means to us "Same length all over", which for some people in 6 inches, and other 1/4 of an inch. We measure what you dog has, and discuss what is managable for you, and what you would like left. We also suggest what would look cute. My salon does any clip you want, we dont just shave dogs. We do everything from continentals, modified clips, lamb trims, and even a combination of any clip. The only reason we shave a dog is either due to severe matting, or owner request.
> Daily brushing with a slicker and comb will help keep the clip you want, and poodle hair grows fast, and can matt quickly. Puppy's can be rotten, so be patient with your groomer for perfection. The more frequently you can afford to groom your puppy, the better. It takes a while for them to get use to everything. If I must say though, poodle puppy's tent to be the best behaved, hands down


That is a great price for grooming 
Very affordable. I'm also glad they do it with the same person, and by appointments, makes the process a whole lot easier... :happy:
If you dont mind me asking, what about the Banfield Animal Hospital over there? Are they affordable? Do they do it with appointments to and with the same person?... Just wondering. I've been looking at vets around my area, I found a nearby one, but ive also been thinking about Banfilled at Petsmart. (Sorry, I just love petsmart!!!)


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Not to be a smarty pants but when people ask for a puppy cut, I ask them what age of puppy do they have in mind??? Super short-like right oughtta the womb. Maybe a 3 week old or an 8 week old. When puppies are growing their fur, it all grows at the same rate including the head, ears and tail....so puppy cut is such a misnomer. Especially on a poodle which has a distinctive look. Same is true for schnauzers since they have a distinct look. Would you really want a fuzzy 1" all over "puppy cut" on schnauzers, poodles, scotties or wheatens?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> asking, what about the Banfield Animal Hospital over there? Are they affordable?


I personally haven't had any good experience with Banfield.. I don't like how corporate they are, and they are VERY expensive compared to my local, single business vets. But it's up to you.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Not to be a smarty pants but when people ask for a puppy cut, I ask them what age of puppy do they have in mind??? Super short-like right oughtta the womb. Maybe a 3 week old or an 8 week old. When puppies are growing their fur, it all grows at the same rate including the head, ears and tail....so puppy cut is such a misnomer. Especially on a poodle which has a distinctive look. Same is true for schnauzers since they have a distinct look. Would you really want a fuzzy 1" all over "puppy cut" on schnauzers, poodles, scotties or wheatens?


Number 1? No way, number 3 is fine...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I personally haven't had any good experience with Banfield.. I don't like how corporate they are, and they are VERY expensive compared to my local, single business vets. But it's up to you.


If their expensive, then, no I would not consider them... I want a descent and affordable vet... I did find a nearby one called Steele Creek Animal Hospital, that one is probably the one. Depending on their prices i mean. How much does your vet charge? No wait, how much does the average vet charge?...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> If their expensive, then, no I would not consider them... I want a descent and affordable vet... I did find a nearby one called Steele Creek Animal Hospital, that one is probably the one. Depending on their prices i mean. How much does your vet charge? No wait, how much does the average vet charge?...


Call around and ask, do phone interviews with nearby vets. A quick look in the phone book will give you a list of local vets.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Call around and ask, do phone interviews with nearby vets. A quick look in the phone book will give you a list of local vets.


Good idea 
Or i could just google it. Thats what I did, and i found Steele Creek Animal Hospital. It sounds descent, and their website looks very descent also...


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

The Banfeild at the store where I work has some good vets. I get an employee discount so it is a bit cheaper for me. But if you decide to go with Banfield, get a wellness plan. It is a form of insurance that makes your visits MUCH cheaper. My standard was very sick as a puppy, and if I had not had the wellness plan, I could not of made it financially. I love PetSmart too!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I DESTEST those chain stores with a passion. I was a groomer at one. I was trained to be totally brainwashed and say what they wanted me to say. You were tested and had to attend meetings and all be on the same page. If you werent in lock-step with their philosophy you were an EVIL EMPLOYEE. I dont trust that they say and do what corporate says they have to. One thing they enforce is that employees must always UPSELL. You have enough expense with a poodle, let alone being upsold.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Partial2poodles-So sorry to hear that you had a bad experience. But, not EVERY store is the same. At my salon,we are a family, and work very hard to have the best quality. That is what our store is known for, not our numbers, but our quality. We are about the customer, and understand that not everyone has a ton of money to spend. We really get to know our customers, and never push people to upgrade if they dont want to. We offer options, but dont push and dont reccomend what isnt needed. This is my livelyhood, even though you had a bad experience, it isnt every store, and unfortunatly people judge one persons experience as how every store is, and therefor, our salon who has acheived excellence in quality, suffers.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup, Gailforce has a point. It's not the store itself, its the people that provide the service. Every store will have different people, therefor every customer will have a different experience...

EDIT: After researching Banfield, it's not worth it. Their a rip off... Partial2Poodles is right...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Gailforce said:


> The Banfeild at the store where I work has some good vets. I get an employee discount so it is a bit cheaper for me. But if you decide to go with Banfield, get a wellness plan. It is a form of insurance that makes your visits MUCH cheaper. My standard was very sick as a puppy, and if I had not had the wellness plan, I could not of made it financially. I love PetSmart too!!


Im going to Steele Creek Animal Hospital instead... Even if i go there can I still get a wellness plan? Is there a website to sign up for dog insurance?...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

There are many types of canine insurance and I would take one of those plans (froma good company) over Banfield's Wellness plan any day.
These 2 websites can help you learn about different companies and the plans they offer:
Pet Insurance Review - comparison of VPI, ASPCA, etc.
Pet Insurance University - A Vet's Guide to Pet Insurance

you can also search insurance on this forum and find many posts about it and what everyone uses.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> There are many types of canine insurance and I would take one of those plans (froma good company) over Banfield's Wellness plan any day.
> These 2 websites can help you learn about different companies and the plans they offer:
> Pet Insurance Review - comparison of VPI, ASPCA, etc.
> Pet Insurance University - A Vet's Guide to Pet Insurance
> ...


thanks for the links! Healthy Paws is the one most highly rated. I was also searching the Forum and found out that PetSmart offers insurance, I will check it out ...

*I do have a question though,the pet insurance is only eligible for emergencies that happen, but not for yearly visits to the vet, correct?...*


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> There are many types of canine insurance and I would take one of those plans (froma good company) over Banfield's Wellness plan any day.
> These 2 websites can help you learn about different companies and the plans they offer:
> Pet Insurance Review - comparison of VPI, ASPCA, etc.
> Pet Insurance University - A Vet's Guide to Pet Insurance
> ...


Which one do you have? Do they charge yearly? How much?... Which one would you recommend?...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

The reason why I said Banfield in the first place was because, a while back, I asked the same question in this forum i think it was, and one of the members told me that Banfield was a really good one that his friends in charlotte,NC recommended... I then realized that Banfield was very far away and preferred a closer vet. And then I found Steele Creek Animal Hospital... So ya.

*EDIT: OMG, im very sorry, I messed up... I asked this question a while back and the guy recommend Dilworth animal hospital, not Banfield. Sorry for the mix up... *


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

We have PetPlan, it is about $33 a month per dog but you can pay yearly I believe. This does not cover routine care.

Embrace was my second choice and I believe they have a plan add on that will cover routine care.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> We have PetPlan, it is about $33 a month per dog but you can pay yearly I believe. This does not cover routine care.
> 
> Embrace was my second choice and I believe they have a plan add on that will cover routine care.


Thanks! I will have to think about it, and see which one of these two meets the needs of my puppy the most, and which one is mostly worth it. 

I am also researching the vets around NC and one person said that Steele Creek Animal Hospital looked like the 1970's inside, and smelled very bad, the person said they also seemed to be always very busy... Most of the people people recommended Rea Road Animal Hospital, I might just go there instead... I will keep researching and see...

EDIT: People are also saying that Long Animal Hospital is a very good and affordable vet...

EDIT: I just don't know which one to take my puppy to (when I get her) to anymore...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> This is the puppy clip for poodles, other than this, there is no such thing as a 'puppy' clip for any dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This question just popped into my head: How would flyaways rounded up look like?...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> This question just popped into my head: How would flyaways rounded up look like?...


Just more full looking


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Just more full looking


Oh okay great!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Just more full looking


Hey, just one more thing. What number do you think this poodle has: 










I like it. The body and leg hair size i mean. Is it more or less than a number 3?... Just wondering  I just want to get a visual picture of what a number three will look like. Will it look like the white poodle you posted earlier?...

The body size of this puppy is olkay too:


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I could be wrong, but it looks like the white one is about a 5/8 (or a #1 comb), with the legs left fuller. Judging by his face and feet, he looks a little grown out, so the original cut may have been in a #5 or a #4.

Most of my customers come about once every 6 weeks, and they will normally go a length or two shorter than what is ideal for them so that the cut lasts longer. I had a lady with 2 larger mini poos that wanted them 1" on the body with fuller legs, but 6 weeks later they looked like an overgrown hedge. She started getting them done in a 5/8 because it was too much for her to keep dematted. As it turned out, she ended up liking it better because she could enjoy the fluffy look a lot longer instead of it becoming a chore to dematt only 3 weeks out from a haircut.

Just something to think about!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

k8rz said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks like the white one is about a 5/8 (or a #1 comb), with the legs left fuller. Judging by his face and feet, he looks a little grown out, so the original cut may have been in a #5 or a #4.
> 
> Most of my customers come about once every 6 weeks, and they will normally go a length or two shorter than what is ideal for them so that the cut lasts longer. I had a lady with 2 larger mini poos that wanted them 1" on the body with fuller legs, but 6 weeks later they looked like an overgrown hedge. She started getting them done in a 5/8 because it was too much for her to keep dematted. As it turned out, she ended up liking it better because she could enjoy the fluffy look a lot longer instead of it becoming a chore to dematt only 3 weeks out from a haircut.
> 
> Just something to think about!


Thanks! But i would like some visual examples. If any groomer on here can provide them, I would greatly appreciate them. I would just like to see how the #'s 3-4 look like. Do they provide you with visual examples at Petsmart?... Thanks!


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I used to work at PetSmart, and in our salon we had a hair chart. Basically we bought some shag-faux fur fabric, cut it into strips, shaved each strip a different length and glued it to a chart so our customers could see the length of each blade. 

A popular length for poodles in this area is 5/8 because it doesn't leave them looking like a rat, but its not super long and hard to maintain in the heat and humidity.

Keep in mind though that it really depends on the dog. A dog with a super thick, healthy coat will look like crushed velvet in a #7 or #10, where a dog with thin or fine hair could still look a little threadbare in as long as a #4. 

The nice thing about hair is that it grows back, so if your cut isn't quite perfect you have plenty of chances to get it right. Every dog's coat is a little different, so there really aren't any set rules. You'll learn over time what looks best on your poodle.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

k8rz said:


> I used to work at PetSmart, and in our salon we had a hair chart. Basically we bought some shag-faux fur fabric, cut it into strips, shaved each strip a different length and glued it to a chart so our customers could see the length of each blade.
> 
> A popular length for poodles in this area is 5/8 because it doesn't leave them looking like a rat, but its not super long and hard to maintain in the heat and humidity.
> 
> ...


Okay, im glad they have visual lengths to choose from. Thanks for the help


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm looking through my pics but I don't have my records here at home so I'm only trying to remember what I did... lol!

this is a bichon, but they're a similar size & coat to a toy poodle so I'll use her as an example. She has a 5/8" blade over her body and her legs/head/tail are done by hand

















this is a pair of apricot minis with I *think* a 5/8" over the body and 7/8" snap on comb down the legs

















this is a silver toy, who was quite knotted and I'm pretty sure she got a 4F all over her body & legs but it might have been a 5/8"...
The Dogs Body's Photos - Before & After | Facebook

pretty sure this boy got a 5F all over (he's a bichon)
The Dogs Body's Photos - Before & After | Facebook


5/8" is pretty common here too, but like k8rz said it does depend a lot onf you and your dog. I have dogs come in with heaps of hair that's immaculately brushed out, and others who have a dog with only an inch and it's pelted cos they never brush. Some dogs have very fine 'wimpy' limp hair [toy poodles in particular!] who look bald easily and will never have a plush 'fluffy' coat (they're generally best kept with around 5/8" - 7/8", shorter and they look bald, longer and it flops and parts) so it will be a case of 'play it by ear' for a start, and see how it goes.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

These were all taken about 5 years ago, but luckily I've got a mind like a steel trap. lol.

The cream standard was done in a 5/8 all over with clean face and feet.
The black toy was done in a #4 with clean face and feet.
The apricot mini was also a #4 with clean face and feet.
The bichon was a 5/8 with slightly fully legs.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the visual examples guys! It really helped, I really appreciate it... 
Was your dog this scared when it forst went to get groomed?






This vid. made me laugh but poor dog ...
I know people say its not good to watch your dog while it's getting groomed because it gets jumpy, but this owner was allowed to. He recorded it at petsmart. In fact, there are many videos like this on youtube. So ya.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

k8rz said:


> These were all taken about 5 years ago, but luckily I've got a mind like a steel trap. lol.
> 
> The cream standard was done in a 5/8 all over with clean face and feet.
> The black toy was done in a #4 with clean face and feet.
> ...


Is there such thing as clean ears? B/c the black poodle has #4 al over but i dont like the ears. I want the ears to be the same length as the body...

Oh nevermind, the owner probably wanted another shape for the ears, and not a number 4 ALL over...

I think a Number 4 will work for my poodle...


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Even though I've been a groomer for a while, I've never had a dog that requires much grooming. I just got my spoo for Christmas and gave him his first groom. 

He did well. He didn't like it, and he wanted me to stop at first. He bit the brush, and gnawed at my hands and jewelry, but when I didn't quit he just laid his head down and went to sleep. 

Its been my experience that poodle puppies do very well with grooming, especially in comparison to Lhasas, Shih tzus, Schnauzers, etc. Its as if they know they will spend half their lives on a table! 

When I lived in Washington state, a customer of mine had an accidental litter of purebred mini poos. I had always groomed her 3 adults, and when her puppies turned 8 weeks (we had to wait that long per PetSmart policy) I gave them their first groom. They were the first baby poodles I'd got to give a first haircut to. I'll never forget how precious they were, and how brave. They never cried, fussed, bit, tried to escape... I wish all puppies were that easy!

This is a quick before and after of those puppies:


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

k8rz said:


> Even though I've been a groomer for a while, I've never had a dog that requires much grooming. I just got my spoo for Christmas and gave him his first groom.
> 
> He did well. He didn't like it, and he wanted me to stop at first. He bit the brush, and gnawed at my hands and jewelry, but when I didn't quit he just laid his head down and went to sleep.
> 
> ...


Awww their adorable, I like the apricot one 
I didn't know Petsmart had that policy, but now I do lol
Im glad poodles are calm and obedient...


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

I read through the thread and maybe I missed it, but to me as an ex groomer, the most important question is.............How much between groomings hair care are you willing to put into your dog? 

You have got to figure out what kind of life your dog is going to lead. For instance, my standard is basically a farm dog, he get's into all kinds of stuff, but I'm an experience groomer, I can keep him brushed between groomings so I can leave him longer. 

If you find your life is too busy to put in the inbetween groomings hair care, maybe you should opt for a more practical shorter cut. 

Also how often can you afford to have your dog groomed? If it's every two to four weeks, than sure, go with a longer cut, if it's longer than that, go with a shorter cut.

Plus you have to factor in the type of coat your dog has. My current one is a parti color and his white parts are like cotton, it's matting up the day after being groomed, but my standard before him had a brillo pad coat, it could go a month without a brush and not have a single matt. 

I personally prefer my standard to be what I call poofy, but even I will admit that there have been times that I have been to busy to brush and have had to give him the shave down. He's still the same dog I love, poofy or not, he can care less, and it does grow back.

Basically, make your dogs hair care as easy for your dog as possible.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

barbiespoodle said:


> I read through the thread and maybe I missed it, but to me as an ex groomer, the most important question is.............How much between groomings hair care are you willing to put into your dog?
> 
> You have got to figure out what kind of life your dog is going to lead. For instance, my standard is basically a farm dog, he get's into all kinds of stuff, but I'm an experience groomer, I can keep him brushed between groomings so I can leave him longer.
> 
> ...


Your right, thanks for letting me know... Another member mentioned the same thing in an earlier post. A #4 isn't that long, so i think that will be okay... What number do you give your dog?...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Thanks! I will have to think about it, and see which one of these two meets the needs of my puppy the most, and which one is mostly worth it.
> 
> I am also researching the vets around NC and one person said that Steele Creek Animal Hospital looked like the 1970's inside, and smelled very bad, the person said they also seemed to be always very busy... Most of the people people recommended Rea Road Animal Hospital, I might just go there instead... I will keep researching and see...
> 
> ...


 I'll just choose Steele Creek Animal Hospital


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*personal preference.....*

As a groomer I would actually take photo's with you to the groom shop. I think you stated you wanted a clean face, clean feet, blended short TK, edged out ears which look great on a dog that has a good ear set & length to the leather. I personally like the body shorter than the legs. I always like fuller legs because many times a poodle looks like it is on stilts & I don't find this flattering. In all honesty unless an owner specifically wants the same length a/o the I will do it but almost always I leave the legs longer. 

The white Poodle with the shaved face & feet that had grown out & you were asking questions about the body length- PLEASE don't request your dog to be put in that pattern. It really is a poor groom on the front & rear legs & hoping that it was an owner job & not a pro. NOT talking about the nice Bichon, & group of white poodles that are well done. I like the length of the body & legs but not the pattern style.

I really like the #3 as the shortest a/o blade & then a fuller but still easy to maintain a #1 snap on is always nice. With legs being slightly longer.

I will pull pictures for you but I never know how to post them so email is usually best since I can easily find my files.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

3dogs said:


> As a groomer I would actually take photo's with you to the groom shop. I think you stated you wanted a clean face, clean feet, blended short TK, edged out ears which look great on a dog that has a good ear set & length to the leather. I personally like the body shorter than the legs. I always like fuller legs because many times a poodle looks like it is on stilts & I don't find this flattering. In all honesty unless an owner specifically wants the same length a/o the I will do it but almost always I leave the legs longer.
> 
> The white Poodle with the shaved face & feet that had grown out & you were asking questions about the body length- PLEASE don't request your dog to be put in that pattern. It really is a poor groom on the front & rear legs & hoping that it was an owner job & not a pro. NOT talking about the nice Bichon, & group of white poodles that are well done. I like the length of the body & legs but not the pattern style.
> 
> ...


Yes, I want a shaved clean face & feet, and a #4 all over including topknot,ears, tail,and legs...

The white dog that I posted, I was only taking about the body fur length, I dont like the groom style either.I was just looking for a visual demonstration of the different fur lengths, as I stated earlier. But I already know the length I want on m poodle though... 

Adding the pictures is either go to Insert Image on the toolbar, or you can add the picture as an attachment. Thats about it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> We have PetPlan, it is about $33 a month per dog but you can pay yearly I believe. This does not cover routine care.
> 
> Embrace was my second choice and I believe they have a plan add on that will cover routine care.


I dont need the insurance to cover the yearly routine care, those are affordable for me. They only cost about 104 a year, and i was looking at embrace and they want to charge about 249 a year for the wellness and dental rewards. Thats not good..

I was looking at petplan, and there are the bronze,gold, and silver option. Im planning to get the bronze. Which one do you have?...


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a little late to this thread, but after reading everything I'm a bit confused about the haircut you want. The original picture you posted (the apricot poodle puppy) had neither clean feet nor clean face (aka shaved very very short feet/face). The pictures of the white poodle and apricot poodle in another post regaring body length have clean feet/face. Here are a couple other photos I found that I thought sounded like what you originally wanted. 

I think you have a good length picked out, a #3 or #4 blade. For reference, grooming blades #'s don't really equate to length all that much haha. A #3 3/4 blade leaves about 1/2" of hair, a #4 leaves 3/8" there's also a 5/8" blade or comb attachment that your groomer should have as well. 

For the ears, I've found that a #1 (1/2") or a #0 (5/8") Wahl Snap-On Comb lightly skimmed on the ear (always from the top center of the ear out towards the edge, not along the edge) leaves a cute fluffy puppy-type ear.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

k8rz said:


> I used to work at PetSmart, and in our salon we had a hair chart. Basically we bought some shag-faux fur fabric, cut it into strips, shaved each strip a different length and glued it to a chart so our customers could see the length of each blade.


That is a BRILLIANT idea!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

As a groomer, I think those fake fur strips that are shaved to different lengths is an assenine ideal for people....most people dont have the insight to visualize curly fur versus straight fur that is demonstrated on that board. 

Even a golden retriever or Newf does not come out like those boards because once you remove the undercoat prior to the haircut, the hair lays so much flatter...then clients say you went wayyyy toooo short on their dog. I think the board causes confusion. The BEST way to avoid confusion is to bring a picture of the dog you like.

The best book I have ever found for groomers to be really useful in showing clients their various options (for ears, legs, paws and tails) is the NOTES FROM THE GROOMING TABLE and its companion book the THEORY OF FIVE...by Melissa Verplank and illustrated by Lisa Van Sweden.

the theory of Five is based on FIVE face styles, clean, mustached, full, etc
5 ears styles, shaved, round, tasselled etc,
5 tails, poms, german, shaved, flag etc
5 body coats,
and 5 leg and feet styles.

I dont ask what you want...I ask what do you want for just the face...describe your PERFECT face. Then the body length...what would you want to see and are you willing to take care of it if you really want it THAT long? Do you want your dog to be breed profile groomed or do you want a pet variation? Once I do that initial consultation its so easy...and once they see that book, they get ideas that they might like to try something different in the spring for a different look. People are so visual...and that sample board just does NOT cut it.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

lyttleravyn said:


> I'm a little late to this thread, but after reading everything I'm a bit confused about the haircut you want. The original picture you posted (the apricot poodle puppy) had neither clean feet nor clean face (aka shaved very very short feet/face). The pictures of the white poodle and apricot poodle in another post regaring body length have clean feet/face. Here are a couple other photos I found that I thought sounded like what you originally wanted.
> 
> I think you have a good length picked out, a #3 or #4 blade. For reference, grooming blades #'s don't really equate to length all that much haha. A #3 3/4 blade leaves about 1/2" of hair, a #4 leaves 3/8" there's also a 5/8" blade or comb attachment that your groomer should have as well.
> 
> For the ears, I've found that a #1 (1/2") or a #0 (5/8") Wahl Snap-On Comb lightly skimmed on the ear (always from the top center of the ear out towards the edge, not along the edge) leaves a cute fluffy puppy-type ear.


Sorry for the confusion What im really looking for is a face and feet shaved, and the rest of her to be a number 3 0r 4 (still deciding) all over, including the topknot,ears,and tail. With flyaways rounded up. Thanks for the pics


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> As a groomer, I think those fake fur strips that are shaved to different lengths is an assenine ideal for people....most people dont have the insight to visualize curly fur versus straight fur that is demonstrated on that board.
> 
> Even a golden retriever or Newf does not come out like those boards because once you remove the undercoat prior to the haircut, the hair lays so much flatter...then clients say you went wayyyy toooo short on their dog. I think the board causes confusion. The BEST way to avoid confusion is to bring a picture of the dog you like.
> 
> ...


IDK, i probably will take her to my vet to get groomed. Since they offer grooming. They charge $60-$70 though. Is this okay? I personally believe that you get what you pay for, i'll probably bring her there.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Does your vet have a groomer on staff, or do they just have vet techs that will groom the dog? This is important- I know someone with a toy poodle- she brings him to the vet to get him groomed- they literally snap a very short comb on their clippers (think less than 1/2") and then proceed to clip the dog all over. Top knot, tail, body, legs, everything is brought down to 1/2". It isn't very becoming on the little guy..

So a vet's office can be a great place to go- just make sure that they have an actual groomer on staff.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> IDK, i probably will take her to my vet to get groomed. Since they offer grooming. They charge $60-$70 though. Is this okay? I personally believe that you get what you pay for, i'll probably bring her there.


Ouch - This seems high. Maybe it is competitive in your area though. My groomer charges $35-40 for a toy (not matted of course) and this includes glands, pattern setting/scissoring, ears, nail grinding, etc. I live in rural southeastern Michigan. For my 2 spoos I pay $55 each plus a good tip because I think that I am getting a bargain for quality work

I would find out exactly what is included in this price...


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 12, 2011)

It depends on your area for prices. I'm in NJ and my Toys & Minis are around $60-65, if they come in on a regular schedule and are not matted. This includes full bath, blow dry, brush out, pattern/trim, pluck & clean ears, trim & filed nails. Standards start around $85 depending on weight and length of trim. The Petsmart near me (I used to work there) starts at $49 for toy/mini and $65 for standards, but they charge extra for a different shampoo than basic (basic is terrible imo, not that their shampoos are that great to begin with), a conditioner, filing the nails and teethbrushing. All those things are included in a package for an additional $16.

Petsmart (and a lot of groomers I've talked to including me) offers a 'puppy package" for $15.99 for puppies under 4 months of age. Which includes a basic bath, blow dry, brush out, trimming around the feet/face/sanitary areas, ear cleaning and nail trim.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Ouch - This seems high. Maybe it is competitive in your area though. My groomer charges $35-40 for a toy (not matted of course) and this includes glands, pattern setting/scissoring, ears, nail grinding, etc. I live in rural southeastern Michigan. For my 2 spoos I pay $55 each plus a good tip because I think that I am getting a bargain for quality work
> 
> I would find out exactly what is included in this price...


I read in their website that they offer:"We are now offering grooming services! The full service grooming includes bath, drying, nail trim, ear cleaning, internal anal gland expression, brush out and breed specific cut or shave. Call us to discuss rates and availability!!" So ya, and they also mentioned kennel staff doing it... So i think it will be worth it.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 12, 2011)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> I read in their website that they offer:"We are now offering grooming services! The full service grooming includes bath, drying, nail trim, ear cleaning, internal anal gland expression, brush out and breed specific cut or shave. Call us to discuss rates and availability!!" So ya, and they also mentioned kennel staff doing it... So i think it will be worth it.


I would ask about their groomer specifically. I work at a vet hospital and "kennel staff" is the people who take care of the dogs in boarding, clean the kennels, etc. As a groomer, I'm not considered part of the kennel staff. I'd ask for a portfolio/pictures of their work, their education, etc. to make sure that you are going to be happy with the outcome. I saw pictures of the previous groomer at the hospital I'm at, and if I was a client I wouldn't be happy with those haircuts!


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

In most placing "kennel staff" does not mean a groomer!
I think the price is high if it is a kennel staff person grooming your dog.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Here in Southwest Michigan, I was paying $75 for a very basic groom for Boon -- very short body and legs, topknot and pompon fluffed and scissored.

I though that was a good deal because in Chicago, it was more like $125!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I know that you will probably go to another vet, but I also wanted to add that my Banfield Hospital will not euthanize a dog. I mean a weak, sick dog of course. If the dog had been going there it's whole life it seems cruel not to do this final service, if needed.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

A #3 on the head tail and legs sounds blah to me....and if your getting that exact cut, there WILL BE NO flyaways....what part would actually be long enough to flyaway? I like topknots to give the eye area some dignified expression. And yes, a kennel girl or guy is not the person you want doing a technical clip such as a poodle requires. Doing face, feet neatly and a tidy sanitary without causing clipper burn is not easily achieved by "kennel help" who's main duty is DOODY


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

lyttleravyn said:


> I would ask about their groomer specifically. I work at a vet hospital and "kennel staff" is the people who take care of the dogs in boarding, clean the kennels, etc. As a groomer, I'm not considered part of the kennel staff. I'd ask for a portfolio/pictures of their work, their education, etc. to make sure that you are going to be happy with the outcome. I saw pictures of the previous groomer at the hospital I'm at, and if I was a client I wouldn't be happy with those haircuts!


This.
Trust me kennel staff =/= groomer. It usually means which ever tech, vet assistant or kennel worker is available to shave the dog down. And they likely have had no real grooming training, so they don't know much if anything about rooming beyond how to shave a dog. Call and make sure it is an actual groomer who can provide you examples of previous work.


----------

